

How and When Did the U.S. Start Veering Economic Nativist? - cwan
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2010/09/how_and_when_di.html

======
michael_dorfman
The trend has always been there-- for example, these folks:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Know_Nothing>

